# Post Everytime You Get New Art



## piichinu

I made one of these threads a while ago. Anyway I just wanted to B R A G bc I am so H A P P Y







The stash link has "gay" in it too  http://sta.sh/02btgay1cqpk


----------



## Nightmares

These are my 2 newest pieces ^-^


----------



## Hatori

I just received these two a few hours ago while I was still sleeping! 






*re-sized version

by: Mangoostudio123 -- lovely art!

and:






by: Itadakii -- //big fan of their art


----------



## Jint

got this piece really recently !! 





shinkusora @ dA


​


----------



## FleuraBelle

Got this yesterday! ♡


----------



## piichinu

i want to bump this


----------



## boujee




----------



## Nightmares

The artist changed her design, which I'm kinda annoyed by, but oh wellll


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

i got The Pennifer to do a commission of bae Legolas...i'll have to find it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's actually very feminine in these pictures. And kinda spooky



Spoiler


----------



## jiny




----------



## jiny




----------



## k.k.lucario

and some miiverse art as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/WhiteLucario25/posts

heres my miiverse ouo have a looksie

- - - Post Merge - - -

aw man it didnt save my post


----------



## piichinu

post glitch?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, this thread is for when u commission/request for another artist to draw and not ur own art, jjust to clear that up


----------



## k.k.lucario

oh


----------



## Seroja

I love this so much because it's the only art I've acquired of her that has her holding the leaf umbrella <33





by Riichiro at dA


----------



## Locket

Seroja said:


> I love this so much because it's the only art I've acquired of her that has her holding the leaf umbrella <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Riichiro at dA



The image is broken!

Just thought you would like to know


----------



## CometCatcher

By Azurane! I'm really happy with this commission! I love the way they drew my character. ^D^


----------



## FleuraBelle

I got this like earlier this month I think :0
It was drawn by EloquentElixir right here on TBT. I just love this so much!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Ok so I got more art just now and Im so happy!
This lineart is by LittleTurtleNerd @ toyhou.se


----------



## jiny

This!


----------



## Emrod333

what programs does everyone use?


----------



## FleuraBelle

Emrod333 said:


> what programs does everyone use?



At the moment I use Pokemon Art Academy (drawn with 3DS)
But the other day I ordered Manga Studio 5 (drawn with PC + Wacom Intuos Pro Medium). Once it arrives, I'm going to switch to it! 
I'm so excited. I also plan to get Paint Tool SAI in the future.


----------



## FleuraBelle

double post ;-;


----------



## piichinu

just edited myself LMAO








Spoiler: fixed version



okay they fixed it! i grew up and told them what the mistakes were:









Spoiler: old version



i requested a change since most of the colors r wrong...might just edit it myself tho ): (i paid but im so useless asjkhfkjashf)


----------



## Jint

got this piece from kumashige @ dA!!
​


----------



## boujee

waiting for my self portrait of me and my twin


----------



## Nightmares

hiyori said:


> okay they fixed it! i grew up and told them what the mistakes were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old version
> 
> 
> 
> i requested a change since most of the colors r wrong...might just edit it myself tho ): (i paid but im so useless asjkhfkjashf)



Aaah who drew that?


----------



## piichinu

Nightmares said:


> Aaah who drew that?



http://90o.deviantart.com

if u wanted to commission them be careful bc they cant see light colors on their monitor and they were kinda rude when i told them they messed up my colors and after they did like 1 fix i had to do the rest myself :/


----------



## Tensu

I got this freebie from chessie16. I'm so happy with the outcome!


----------



## Nightmares

hiyori said:


> http://90o.deviantart.com
> 
> if u wanted to commission them be careful bc they cant see light colors on their monitor and they were kinda rude when i told them they messed up my colors and after they did like 1 fix i had to do the rest myself :/



Oh really? That sucks... thanks for telling me! o:


----------



## himeki

my friend drew my fatesona!!!


----------



## starry-syzygy

I recently received some gift art of my mayor, which I'm using as my avatar pic:





Made by isparklehearts: http://isparklehearts.deviantart.com/


----------



## boujee

getting back into that goth babe groove


----------



## Nightmares

Just a sketch so far :,D


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Nightmares

Currently dying


----------



## pawpatrolbab

By https://twitter.com/Stareyedgarbage


----------



## Nightmares




----------



## FleuraBelle




----------



## Nightmares




----------



## Jeonggwa

by Meeluf @ dA





T///T


----------



## namiieco

just traded with kianli for this bby <3 ~
http://toyhou.se/442275.yuki


----------



## starry-syzygy

Found this surprise in my inbox this morning <3






Drawn by Pandunnette @DA


----------



## boujee

wip


----------



## starry-syzygy

Art of my oc Himi by RuffeyHana @DA





She's so cute its killing me >///<


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  By ardrey













Spoiler:  By xCherryskysx


----------



## boujee

Break up(tears ahead)


----------



## Nightmares




----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


>



LANI WHO DREW THAT


----------



## Nightmares

EvviePB said:


> LANI WHO DREW THAT



Here lmaoo

AND OMFG YOUR SIG IM DYING


----------



## tae

Spoiler:  i'm so ****ing happy about this











this person's art is so lovely i adore this piece so ****ing much i wanna scream.


----------



## sej

I love this so much thank you xcherryskyx!


Spoiler


----------



## boujee

I'm in bara hell


----------



## starry-syzygy

Art by Munyo. Thanks so much, I love him! ;w;





Spoiler: ~so cute~


----------



## boujee

Kitties!


----------



## tae

Spoiler:  holy **** it big sorry











_ScreAMS_ i am in love. bless voiku so much.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

After a long while got this :3-



Spoiler











So adorable thank you Jintii^.^ <3 needed more of this OC lol I neglect her too much ;;


----------



## FleuraBelle

Art by riummi


Art by Yunleen (@ TH)


----------



## boujee

tbh I need more rebel ocs


----------



## Nightmares

Gamzee said:


> tbh I need more rebel ocs


Woaaah who drew that??


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Woaaah who drew that??



i believe it was this artist?~http://pasteltea.deviantart.com/journal/CLOSED-Cheap-Point-Commissions-for-September-633559539


----------



## boujee

EvviePB said:


> i believe it was this artist?~http://pasteltea.deviantart.com/journal/CLOSED-Cheap-Point-Commissions-for-September-633559539





Yup yup


----------



## Bloody_House

Just got a free from bakamilk

I'm so happy 	^^


----------



## boujee

not entirely new but new to me





by the amazing yon


----------



## AimeeTheMayor

All this art is so good! I would post mine but I buy it on a different forum usually :/ and I got most of it ages ago :/


----------



## Nightmares

AimeeTheMayor said:


> All this art is so good! I would post mine but I buy it on a different forum usually :/ and I got most of it ages ago :/



Yeah loads of people get their art from dA so it doesn't matter haha


----------



## Bunnilla

just got this girl yesterday, came with the 3 pieces so adorbs >.< https://toyhou.se/576241.to-be-named


----------



## boujee

badum tss


----------



## Munyo

Gamzee said:


> badum tss



How do you afford this much art? I have to trade for my stuff. ; 7;


----------



## boujee

Munyo said:


> How do you afford this much art? I have to trade for my stuff. ; 7;




It's a habit that I need to break out of lol


----------



## Munyo

Gamzee said:


> It's a habit that I need to break out of lol



I actually think it's really fun to receive art from people.

-

Got this from a person from Gaia.


----------



## boujee

Wannabe magical boy


----------



## Pokemanz

I haven't gotten any art in so long and I'm dying rip me


----------



## boujee

got me a cat


----------



## Bloody_House

By beemii


----------



## boujee

wuu


----------



## Milleram

Someone on Instagram drew one of my BJDs for me:






I'm pretty happy right now. ^_^


----------



## himeki

//WHEEZES I GOT THIS AS PART OF AN ART TRADE!!!




they drew my sona aaaa
its by [Iggy6543] aaaaaa


----------



## namiieco

Pokemanz said:


> I haven't gotten any art in so long and I'm dying rip me



hahah me too ;v;


----------



## boujee

new oc maybe


----------



## Bloody_House

Yaay


----------



## boujee




----------



## Milleram

I commissioned someone on DA to draw my bby, Bert:






<333


----------



## boujee

blue is becoming my favorite color again


----------



## piichinu

I ALSO LOVE BLUE!


----------



## FleuraBelle

As do I!

art by Hackwolfin @dA and TH

art by Heropon @ TH


----------



## Milleram

I got a freebie of my OC, Akiko, from someone on DA:






She looks so cute! ^_^


----------



## boujee

too many boys 
need more girls


----------



## Milleram

I got a freebie of my OC, Bert, from someone on DA:


----------



## Koopa K

Look at my sig! Look at it! I forgot who made it, but they are a majestic human being who is truly astounding.


----------



## FleuraBelle

from LeniProduction @ dA and TH


----------



## Milleram

I got two beautiful pieces of art today. I'm so happy!! ^_^





by Lilliee





by sugar_pineapple on Instagram


----------



## piichinu

2 new outfits for my hoc






(courtesy of @esphas)


----------



## Bunnilla

hiyori said:


> 2 new outfits for my hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy of @esphas)



omg where do you get all this art of your super adorable oc???


----------



## piichinu

ShayminSkies said:


> omg where do you get all this art of your super adorable oc???



http://hacuubii.deviantart.com/


----------



## Bunnilla

hiyori said:


> http://hacuubii.deviantart.com/



aww so cute lol


----------



## skarmoury

Aaaahhhh this came in an hour ago! Many, many thanks to FURFRQU on Pokeheroes for the commission <3



Spoiler: zzz


----------



## piichinu

dont mean to laugh but does it have **** or **** in the url LOL


----------



## skarmoury

hiyori said:


> dont mean to laugh but does it have **** or **** in the url LOL



Yes omg that's why the link was broken at first, I was so confused ; v; I had to make it a tinyurl link to make it family-friendly and stuff (and so the link wouldn't be broken by the censor) ahah


----------



## FleuraBelle

Got art of this bab finally ♡


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

I got these two adorable little sweeties from my friend as a birthday wish today! ' v'


@ drawingdork.tumblr.com


----------



## Milleram

FruitsChinpoG said:


> I got these two adorable little sweeties from my friend as a birthday wish today! ' v'
> View attachment 185626
> @ drawingdork.tumblr.com



Aw, those are so cute! And happy birthday! ^_^


----------



## mintellect

the_yaoi_master122 over on Line Play drew my avatar for me!!!


----------



## boujee




----------



## starry-syzygy

Received this adorable chibi from Skweekerz ^^


----------



## boujee

flower boy


----------



## skarmoury

By Sissi6 on Pokeheroes! uwu


----------



## Keitara

EVERYBODY LOOK AT MY BAE Zen<3
commission for me by the great SenlitheringMe on dA :'D


----------



## Bunnilla

Keitara said:


> EVERYBODY LOOK AT MY BAE Zen<3
> commission for me by the great SenlitheringMe on dA :'D



when you get all the art of _zen_pai  *pum pum shhhh*


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> EVERYBODY LOOK AT MY BAE Zen<3
> commission for me by the great SenlitheringMe on dA :'D



OMFGGG KEI THAT LOOKS NICE DDDD //casually checks out their page even tho evvies broke


----------



## Pearls

I got these from princemahou @ da


----------



## piichinu




----------



## boujee

Dying crying


----------



## FleuraBelle

So this isn't really art but I got it from my friend and it has art of my persona on it. ♡
(The art is mine but its really just the shirt I wanted to show lol!)


----------



## Milleram

More amazing art by sugar_pineapple on Instagram.


----------



## Milleram

Another stunning piece by sugar_pineapple on Instagram.


----------



## piichinu




----------



## boujee




----------



## Esphas

got this from peachmaiden of my oc


----------



## Nightmares

badgrl2 said:


>



I've asked this before sorry, but who drew that? ;;


----------



## piichinu

Nightmares said:


> I've asked this before sorry, but who drew that? ;;



charikoko


----------



## boujee

man killer


----------



## FleuraBelle

MY ITALIAN CHILD




art by ghostance @ toyhouse


----------



## boujee

art I got for a friend and her oc


----------



## Pokemanz

A freeb from toyhouse






For once someone didn't make him look like a cutesy baby cheeb and for that I am grateful


----------



## Pearls

got this from wancharm @ toyhouse <3


----------



## Milleram

Commissions from 2 DA artists


----------



## boujee




----------



## Jint

by Sil @ TH !
​


----------



## Peter

finally got new art after a long while
by Nauseous @ toyhouse



Spoiler:  star boy


----------



## skarmoury

Finally, first art of my starry train conductor <3 Thank you to Sissi6 on Pokeheroes!



Spoiler: yay


----------



## Bunnilla

omg this is amazing for the 100th time, tysm Hatori ^-^ <3


Spoiler: PERFECTION










IT IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## piichinu

new character i lov her. scarf thing is now a turtleneck my decree. im making her SUCH a huge ho.
read more about this binch HERE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps if anyone knows expert artists that do very nice work for very high prices plz tell me xx (prefer open but closed is okay as well)


----------



## Pokemanz

i love this so much


Spoiler: look at his shy expression SO CUTE


----------



## Irelia

Bunnilla said:


> omg this is amazing for the 100th time, tysm Hatori ^-^ <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PERFECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS BEAUTIFUL



RIN OMG
HE'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

My friend constantly passes notes full of purposely crappy doodles to me during class, and I love them so much ahaha
it's most JoJo stuff


Spoiler: Part 1


----------



## Pearls

I got this from Le-Vane! c:


----------



## Irelia

Just got this wonderful piece done of Fumiko by Azaleakid (on tbt)
so graceful I love it


----------



## Irelia

double post gr


----------



## FleuraBelle

FruitsChinpoG said:


> My friend constantly passes notes full of purposely crappy doodles to me during class, and I love them so much ahaha
> it's most JoJo stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188310View attachment 188311View attachment 188312View attachment 188313View attachment 188314


how much are commissions XD


----------



## Pokemanz

I really love scribbly stuff actually. Especially when an artist does it just for fun and makes everything hilarious lol


----------



## starry-syzygy

Just sketches so far, can't wait for the finished versions <3

Art by Black-Quose @DA



Spoiler


----------



## Pearls

Got this from plegianhylian @ deviantart


----------



## Milleram

So today has been an absolutely amazing art day. c:





By *SaminalCrossing*





By *ardrey*


----------



## Hipster

The latest .. lul


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Hatori

Ones I got not too long ago:


----------



## Esphas




----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


>



KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 美しい熱いゴージャスなセクシー!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esphas

badgrl2 said:


> KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 美しい熱いゴージャスなセクシー!!!!!!!!!!!!



g-gomenasai claire-sama!!!! >////<arigatou


----------



## piichinu

mmmmmmmmmmmmAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## esweeeny

http://i.imgur.com/J5JwsWC.png 

SO EXCITED ^o^
My sweet Marshal<3


----------



## FleuraBelle

and ive received A LOT more art recently but theres way too many ;w;


----------



## Le-Vane

This isn't really art as in drawing art, but it's still gorgeous nonetheless ; v ;


It's a custom pendant for my mom for Christmas ♥ The gem in it is supposed to be a black opal but you can't see the colors in it very well.

Soooo excited for it to get here to see it IRL, not to mention to wrap it for my mom!


----------



## esweeeny

I JUST HAD TO SHARE
I AM IN LOVE! 
My friend drew this 4 me! My fav character from Overwatch and my favorite character from Animal crossing!!! <3


----------



## FleuraBelle

Today was one of those art dream days for me ♡


----------



## boujee

winku


----------



## Pokemanz

by Dragain on TH


----------



## esweeeny

Beautiful art by PUNKSPACE!!!


----------



## FleuraBelle




----------



## boujee

a sugar skull that loves some sweets


----------



## boujee

jester


----------



## Irelia

this is basically the highlight what I got in like the span of two weeks










I'm so in love with both of these


----------



## boujee




----------



## FleuraBelle

♡♡♡
So happy!


----------



## boujee

sorta a preview before updated fix/and more animation but he's so cute with his missing teeth


----------



## boujee

meh


----------



## boujee

got a bunch of nerds in a old manga style


----------



## Pearls




----------



## starry-syzygy

Super happy rn, got the finished versions


----------



## Pearls

smol <3


----------



## esweeeny

I am so blessed from my friend on facebook to draw me Korra, Abba, and a town of my villagers of Kyoshi ^o^


----------



## boujee




----------



## boujee

me in a nutshell


----------



## boujee

not entirely new but a few pm to see the full version than just my dp size


----------



## boujee

birthday gift from a friend





thank you so much babe


----------



## boujee

I really love how this came out


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Irelia

my bff drew this for me <3





just incase u dont kno, it's bill cosby  #justgirlythings


----------



## Pearls

got this from a secret santa


----------



## Irelia

marvelous work


----------



## boujee

wip of my bae zaria


----------



## Irelia

Daddie said:


> x



All the art you get is always such high quality wtf
how do you do this


----------



## boujee

another wip


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Nightmares

Daddie said:


> another wip



Woaaaaaaaah,  sorry for being annoying, but may I ask who the artist is?


----------



## boujee

dddoooooooonnnnnne

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Woaaaaaaaah,  sorry for being annoying, but may I ask who the artist is?



I'll ask if they have a deviantart and i'll vm you


----------



## Nightmares

Daddie said:


> dddoooooooonnnnnne
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask if they have a deviantart and i'll vm you



Thank you ^^ 
The finished product looks amazing aah


----------



## Milleram

Got these two cute cheebs today from a DA artist:


----------



## piichinu

that's her abimal form notsure wat it is exactly + im changing her bows to pure white maybe with lace on the edges? don't know what to name her yet either!


----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu

- - - Post Merge - - -

It looks like a button I might print it


----------



## piichinu

also got an icon that was bad and a fullbody that I don't like so not posting those

know what here's the full body lol:




Wish I never paid $15 extra for the bg and shibe Bc those both ****ed up the result


----------



## starry-syzygy

By Pandunnette@DA



animated versions in signature


----------



## Jint

some newer stuff that I've been getting I guess ((?))
















​


----------



## piichinu




----------



## boujee

squad deep


----------



## Milleram




----------



## boujee

beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Milleram




----------



## piichinu

think ill name her charlotte


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Irelia




----------



## boujee

WIP WIP WIP


----------



## himeki

so cute,,,,im d e c e a s e d


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

amazing art from sune........... i cry from joy HONESTLY it's so freaking cute ;o;


----------



## boujee

another wip


----------



## piichinu




----------



## himeki

god bless kei,,,,i love our sons,,,,


----------



## boujee

wip


----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu




----------



## boujee




----------



## Irelia




----------



## Pearls




----------



## piichinu




----------



## boujee

wip


----------



## piichinu

i like the face


----------



## pinkcotton

Just got a lovely pink/cat OC from @Daddie!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got this cute girl from Daddie today!  Her name is Cloud and she's Nurse Joy's helper. <3


----------



## Pinkbell

^^ got this done other day..


----------



## Milleram




----------



## boujee

endless wips


----------



## Milleram




----------



## boujee




----------



## Pokemanz

he's so cute


----------



## Pearls

i love this omg 





so cute


----------



## piichinu




----------



## starry-syzygy

<3


----------



## Pokemanz

got this a few days ago and i love it so much


----------



## Hatori

Got these a few days ago and I absolutely love them!


----------



## piichinu




----------



## lazuli

Spoiler: soy gay










*by @potajos*
:9


----------



## starry-syzygy

By WuschelHD on DA:



By Stepheroo:



<333


----------



## sej

Thank you Abbaba! ❤


----------



## Keitara

commission for me by evhee♥


----------



## Pokemanz

got this one a while ago but the artist scanned it recently <3


----------



## Chiisanacx

Got these today!


----------



## Irelia

lazuli said:


> Spoiler: soy gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by @potajos*
> :9



wow! is the one on the left a spin off of sans from undertale? They remind me of him a lot


----------



## lazuli

Shiemi said:


> wow! is the one on the left a spin off of sans from undertale? They remind me of him a lot



not sans!!!!


Spoiler: umm spoiler because its rambly and embarassing LOL



they _technically_ are undertale OCs (blue is napsterbot and red is zero) but their designs are more based on my napstabot design (this is the only good picture i have shhh), not sand under tale; the designs have changed over time (napster turned one back in december and march is coming up for zero ha-ha)
if anything, napster is more like undyne but also papyrus? and flowey kinda because they're mean sometimes and zero is, well, underfell, but they're not really violent, just very uptight and scarier than napster


----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu

im really an avid purple hater but i liked her design >: it comes with an icon too which i am waiting for excitedly

idk if i should name her agitha or agnes ugh


----------



## boujee

the wives


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## boujee

wip
prolly my last post here cause i forget


----------



## boujee

the prettiest thing i've ever seen


----------



## starry-syzygy

By WuschelHD @DA <3


----------



## boujee

I'll post this too


----------



## starry-syzygy

^By Reminel @DA^


^By MushhQueen @DA^





^Headshot and pixel By L3W3LYN @DA^


----------



## Peter

Spoiler:  











already set as avi but o well


----------



## piichinu

Spoiler: bonus made it into a gif















+ more art that came w her but im not too fond of 






 another pekobell icon, i still need like 3 more to complete my collection


----------



## himeki

hopefully this counts but cherrysky designed a free skate outfit for me **** yeah boi


----------



## esweeeny

chiblis always amazes me with her art! got this a few weeks ago ^o^


----------



## Peter




----------



## starry-syzygy

Couple icons by  Yukikukeko @DA :3


----------



## Milleram

Just got these two cute icons from pancok on DA:


----------



## starry-syzygy

Loving this so much <3



By blackcoffeeneko @DA


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Strahberri made me this cute little drawing of my mayor:



Spoiler:  My Mayor











The Pennifer also drew me this lovely piece a few days ago:



Spoiler: Mayorscape


----------



## RapHaven

deercafe does wonderful art; here's what she drew for me. (Pic of my mayor)


----------



## Milleram




----------



## Stepheroo

amye.miller said:


>



omfg that is so cute loooool


----------



## Milleram

Stepheroo said:


> omfg that is so cute loooool



Ikr?


----------



## Oldcatlady

by this lovely person on dA ; w ;


----------



## piichinu




----------



## starry-syzygy

by SHEEP


by SinnerTheCat




head shot and chibi couple by Panako


by  Yukikukeko


----------



## Milleram




----------



## Pearls




----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## starry-syzygy

By Reesa


by Mewpyonadopts and kiirino


by lovelycatmarie


By Reminel


----------



## Hatori

I got these two beautiful pieces recently! 
First one is a request drawn by angelkite.deviantart.com
Second one is a tbt comm drawn by Bibi (byebi.deviantart.com) !
I love them both very much! <3


----------



## starry-syzygy

by artist-squared <3​
Also, got art of a couple new characters:


by sonatine-artsu


by pixel-pup


by nilwing


----------



## starry-syzygy

Got a lot of new art recently so using spoiler tags >.<



Spoiler: art of Saros




By Chizukunoyoru


By dasuri/OFFICIALJOHNCENA


By kiepoints


By Born2Trash


Free extra doodle by Born2Trash that cracked me up XD





Spoiler: art of Kalea




By dasuri/OFFICIALJOHNCENA





Spoiler: art of Tear




By blackcoffeeneko





Spoiler: art of Yume




Emote set by Yumehayla


----------



## boujee

a piece that im lovin every wip of


----------



## boujee

WIP




I swear people be doing their own thing when it comes to her hair


----------



## piichinu

haven't been here in a whle, but thats cuz i received some art that wasnt what i expected it to be ...
but i got some nice pieces from naozx, which makes me happier, so here








- - - Post Merge - - -

heres some other art .. idk


Spoiler:  














and this one i do luv:


----------



## Nightmares

Why's he look so awesome ;;


----------



## Pearls

Just got this <3


----------



## piichinu




----------



## PeeBraiin

Got some Art from my friend Rei! uvu


----------



## boujee

by bae(kyu)


----------



## piichinu




----------



## pawpatrolbab

Commissioned Marinaniera to draw my husband and I's fursonas


----------



## piichinu

bough this outfit, dont know who im giving it to, but im obsessed with it its so cute and i know im gonna struggle 2  draw it lol


----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu

Sry for spam


----------



## Pearls

art I got recently


----------



## Nightmares

Pearls said:


> art I got recently



Who drew those last 2 animated ones?


----------



## Pearls

Nightmares said:


> Who drew those last 2 animated ones?



Chisairu on toyhouse c:


----------



## Nightmares

Pearls said:


> Chisairu on toyhouse c:



Thanks for answering ^^


----------



## Pearls

Nightmares said:


> Thanks for answering ^^



No problem!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## starry-syzygy




----------



## piichinu




----------



## piichinu




----------



## Oldcatlady

Some recent pieces


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Irelia

Oldcatlady said:


> Some recent pieces



Oh my goodness... may I know the artist of the first piece?

Artist took 6 months to do the commission but finally got it :')


----------



## Oldcatlady

It was a bust sketch by this user  
http://planium.deviantart.com


----------



## Irelia

Oldcatlady said:


> It was a bust sketch by this user
> http://planium.deviantart.com



GAH thank you! ; v ; so sad her commissions are closed... definitely getting a portait when they open, lol.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

-points to their signature while trying not to cry from happiness at its beauty-

A R T


----------



## Irelia

a custom that I got done! came up with the design, and I love how it came out omfg
yessss I needed a seductive character


----------



## Hatori

It's been awhile since I posted here but I recently got these cute circle icons done by potatoe-sama :






Super adorable sketch chibi by milkysou:






Wonderful chibi by lunallumi:






and beautiful bust from xKeitara! : 






Thank you all!!! <33


----------



## Oldcatlady

i just got this gorgeous piece by ellioranthe on dA
they were super friendly and worked v quickly as well ; w ;
(i really like painted styles aha)


Spoiler


----------



## Irelia

Oldcatlady said:


> i just got this gorgeous piece by ellioranthe on dA
> they were super friendly and worked v quickly as well ; w ;
> (i really like painted styles aha)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



//bows down
that literally looks amazing 
(huehue thank you for providing the username ;D)


----------



## Oldcatlady

ahh np!
i actually just noticed that it said do not repost in the image. @_@ i wonder if it's ok to share with credit?


----------



## starry-syzygy

^by pkii





^by amibunni










^above 2 by isparklehearts





^by zaari


----------



## Irelia

in tears


----------



## walnut

oH GOSH I get new art all the time, I'm sure I'll make use of this thread often ;u;
Ahhh I guess I'll post my new Pink Zircon that my friend chiliechii over on toyhouse designed for me for art fight! <3 I love her so much, omg. She's based off of Elle from Legally Blonde and I just want to sing her praises forever lol. Chi is so talented, too, I love her <3 
The image is too large, so I hope it's alright that I'm linking the image instead <3 boop


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I'll post two beautiful pieced of art that Tifachu on here made for me <3333 (I cri at the talent and perfection)









​


----------



## twins

BrinaLouWho said:


> I'll post two beautiful pieced of art that Tifachu on here made for me <3333 (I cri at the talent and perfection)​



She's stunningly talented! What amazing pieces of art!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I tipped Pansear-and-Nana 50 TBT so they'd re-open their mayor drawing slots and draw my mayor.  I'm glad I did, because it's super cute!


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Irelia




----------



## cosmylk

ahhh -- got my icon comish from my friend on GaiaOnline


----------



## Hatori

I just recently got this beautiful piece from lilieskies !








It's actually a re-draw of a bust piece I commissioned from them back in March 2016!

And here's the comparison!:


----------



## starry-syzygy

^A bit disappointed with this one...they got his hair color wrong T~T ^


----------



## Irelia

Hatori said:


> x



love both versions but you can definitely see the improvement wow!


----------



## Irelia

my favorite piece of her hands down


----------



## tifachu

my friend and i did an art trade and this is what i got!!


Spoiler











 her style is so cute, u can check out her dA here [x]


----------



## Milleram

I've received a lot of art lately, but here are the two most recent pieces:


----------



## Pearls

I've received loads of art recently, here's some ~ 


Spoiler


----------



## starry-syzygy

<333


----------



## cosmylk

got this super cute commission from "a coffee" on GaiaOnline


----------



## cosmylk

more pegafluff art ; v;


----------



## Milleram

Here's a cute cheeb I got of my son today:


----------



## Irelia




----------



## Irelia

anotha one


----------



## allainah

I got these 2 pieces from the user tifachu recently!


----------



## piichinu

BOI


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Where'd you get that drawing from? It's really nice


----------



## piichinu

Issi said:


> Where'd you get that drawing from? It's really nice



Pikiru from dA, it was a gachapon commission


----------



## himeki

chessie16 said:


> <333



this is beautfiul!! may i ask the artist name and site?


----------



## starry-syzygy

himeki said:


> this is beautfiul!! may i ask the artist name and site?



It's by QuakeArts on DA! 




Few new pieces I've received:





by tifachu


by Issi





by bakamilk





by kiepoints


----------



## boujee




----------



## Irelia

boujee said:


> snip



that oc is ✓✓✓ wow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Managed to snag a freebie spot from elo-chan!  I really like how this piece came out. c:


----------



## twins

brina did such an amazing job with my babs


----------



## Pearls

Spoiler: <3<3








by tifachu 




by twins




by bunnilla




by arakichan on deviantart




by plegianhylian on deviantart


----------



## starry-syzygy

Birthday gifts from amye.miller and sinnerthecat <333333


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Kazelle did this adorable chibi art for me and I love it so much. The crayon style makes it look sparkly. <3


----------



## himeki

from milk.desu!


----------



## EvieEvening23

from Tee-Hee


----------



## Hatori

Just recently got these super precious art pieces/designs, I love every single one! ❤

Art by: kurou






Art by: d-clua






Art by: lilanero






Art by: milk-desu






Art by: milkysou








Design by: san-ta






Design by: kaiet






Design by:  san-ta






*all re-sized/watermarked


----------



## Irelia




----------



## A r i a n e

Shiemi said:


> .



holy **** the details on that dress are heavenly


----------



## piichinu

picked up this cutie and another one but im waiting on her reference sheet before i post


----------



## piichinu

Here she is!!


----------



## Irelia

cheeeeeb


----------



## piichinu

tbh i feel like im waiting on a ton of art but idk who i commissioned lol
i only remember one person ... w/e


----------



## Irelia




----------



## Jeonggwa

art credit: Satchely on dA


----------



## starry-syzygy

Spoiler: <333


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Got this today~ Art by nia-u@tumblr


----------



## starry-syzygy

Spoiler


----------



## piichinu

bump


----------



## starry-syzygy

I forgot that this thread existed x_x

Have gotten a few new pieces recently~! >v<



Spoiler



By Black-Quose@DA 





By Reminel@DA





By YanaUta@DA





By Pixel-Pup@DA





By Magicalzombie@toyhou.se





By Jinhii and xminxicat@DA


----------



## boujee

it's been awhile since I posted here

trying out new areas to step in and made some craze spoopy ocs



Spoiler: Dado













Spoiler: Mom-o













Spoiler:  Son-o


----------



## boujee

Spoiler: sorta nsfw


----------



## boujee




----------



## Nightmares

I can't wait until it arrives irl aah


----------



## piichinu

geez this is cute


----------



## Byebi

its still a wip but.. i'm so excited i could cry




(tokiria@da)


----------



## mythic

some kind soul drew me this character on a forum game?? just so cute I can't


----------



## Stepheroo

I got this gorgeous lineless art of my Cupitea and he is a Distressed Manz loool






art: artifexabyssal@dA (raffle & holiday comms!), species chiliechii@dA (species is 18+ only)


----------



## boujee

dances
wip


----------



## starry-syzygy

Spoiler


----------



## boujee

done diddity done


----------



## Milleram

Here's all the art I've received so far in 2018.



Spoiler


----------



## Pearls

Spoiler


----------



## starry-syzygy

Spoiler



I love the sketch page so much *u*


----------



## boujee




----------



## dedenne




----------



## Milleram

I got this lovely surprise from *chessie16* this morning:



Spoiler: Spoiler due to size











Art by YanaUta on DA.


----------



## Balverine

Got this super cute patch from my OC secret santa on tumblr 0 v0


Spoiler:


----------



## Milleram

Art by minmintt on DA.


----------



## Oldcatlady

this qt TTwTT



Spoiler: sobs


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Spoiler



*Basura:*




*Pyonko:*




*izsumi123:*




*Raddishes:*




*Linebine:*




*PitchBlackCat:*


----------



## ujenny

nevermind c:


----------

